# "The Affair" TV Shows



## healthierself (May 25, 2015)

I recently finished watching the first season of The Affair and absolutely loved it. The leading actress is absolutely phenomenal. Has anybody else seen it?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2015)

I watched Season one but Season two doesn't begin until October.  I agree it is a captivating series.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 9, 2015)

Still watching series one here. it's certainly novel and well acted too. I like the format as well, being interviewed and flashbacks, a bit like in True Detective.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 17, 2017)

Love the show, unfortunately, it's on Showtime and I don't have it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2017)

I had been wanting to see it and finally as part of a holiday special I got Showtime. I watched about half of the pilot episode about 3 weeks ago and never got back to it. I have SO much other stuff I'm watching and strangely enough I don't spend a lot of time watching T.V. I intend to get back to it though. Sometimes it takes me two episodes to know if I'll continue to watch.


----------

